# Unknow skeleton! What is it?



## dirtyfacedan (Apr 27, 2009)

I found this along the wayside, and can't figure out what the hell it is. Anyone know?


----------



## Shoestring (Apr 27, 2009)

That's an Armodillo


----------



## Shoestring (Apr 27, 2009)

*Most Armadillo's would not die if they were to stay still or ball-up when a train rolls overhead or a car rolls overhead, but what happens is that they jump up from being scared, thus they hit the underside of the train, car, truck, etc, etc, etc and bam/boom/guts/yuck!!! lol!*


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Apr 27, 2009)

This was in southern BC. I have lived here all my life, and have never seen one. He was found beside the BNSF track, and I wonder what his story is.


----------



## john1158 (Apr 27, 2009)

wow thats really cool looking.....


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Apr 27, 2009)

armadillos ruuule.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 28, 2009)

maybe he hopped freight, like the bears up in AK?
going for the grain on a porch?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Apr 28, 2009)

you could make some bad ass jewelry out of that! it looks pretty fuckin cool


----------

